# e  via un altro ....



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

eh eh eh ragazzi vi saluto anche io, decisione presa da molto tempo come qualcuno saprà, non mancherò a molte persone perchè non ho conosciuto tutti.

vi lascio perchè ho notato che il mio interesse per i cavoli altrui stava aumentando, ed a me tendenzialmente della vita altrui, frega poco e molto meno; questo tarlo ormai ha navigato a lungo ed è ora di ucciderlo, perchè ho altro da fare, una vita fatta di mille cose che non ascoltare le varie vite di persone che probabilmente mai conoscerò; quindi tra psicotici cronici paranoici improvvisati, direi che la mia è necessità.

mi spiace per molte persone, cmq chi vuole contattarmi havrà oppure ha già la mia mail.

ragazzi miei mi son rotto di sentir stronzate, di fake non fake, di chi giudica facendo lo psichiatra ed invece di viver la propria vita elargisce dogmi. 
a tratti mi fa anche ridere questo grande sapere ..... dono per pochi eletti, gente che con due righe c apisce la tua vita e cerca di darti consiglio; io ascolto sempre prima di parlare ed avolte non parlo nemmeno per evitare di sprecar aria nuona.

quindi che dire miei cari

torno tra le mia cose, perchè da buon bipolare riconosciuto, penso di star meglio di tante persone con cui ho avuto modo di parlare, almeno io lascio vivere e non creo confini noti.

c'è chi invece non vivendo la propria vita cerca di ingabbiare la libertà altrui.

direi di cambiare il nome al forum, un non tradire.com sarebbe d'obbligo oppure andrebbe anche bene un vieniesarailapidato.com TU NON PUOI TRADIRE, soprattutto quando quella persona non è libera oppure ha famiglia  

	
	
		
		
	


	














ho passato tanta merda nella mia giovane vita, son riuscito pian piano a liberarmi da atteggiamenti pressapochisti e fini a se stessi, e qui sopra piano piano ho sentito l'odore di ciò che non mi interessa, pian piano mi stava avvolgendo, quindi chiuder la valigia e saluti

vi ho voluto bene, ed una persona in particolare l'ho amata, è stata importante e determinante per la mia rinascita; fore per una volta ho riscoperto cosa volesse dire amare qualcuno.

ora torno, torno alle mie cose al mio astratto che nutre i miei giorni e dal quale pian piano venivo allontanato

e poi ragazzi a voi piace esser controllati ? a me NO quindi meglio andare.... quindi occhio a cazzi vostri che c'è chi se li spippola con patatine coca cola, con la pancia unta di chi vive soltanto i cazzi altrui, dando un misero senso a ciò che resta della propria vita.

ho parlato in generale per non turbare gli eventuali equilibri (quali?) dell'utenza forum ed anche perchè mi piace che tutti aprano un pò gli occhi

dimenticavo dall'ip si sa tutto quindi fatevi i vostri conti, avete qualcosa da perdere ? se la risposta è si, allora magari è il caso di lasciare tutto e volar altrove

fidarsi è bene, ed io normalmente non mi fido di nessuno, e sinceramente non ho sbagliato poi tanto a pensarla così

bacioni a tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. sarò qui per risp ancora un giorno, poi lasciaerò i contatti a chi di dovere


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

*Ma che succede?*


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Una Scam


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2008)

ciao zyp, mi dispiace sai? 
un bacio


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Ciao Zyp, spiace anche a me sopratutto che tu sia così ...incazzato??

io pure mi sento bipolare..

buona fortuna!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

mi fa solo piacere che stai bene.

ciao.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice tu non sai nemmeno cosa sia una scam ! 

Asudem, tra sentirsi bipolare ed esserlo c'è una piccola differenza, quasi bestiale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grazie Anna


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> Lettrice tu non sai nemmeno cosa sia una scam !
> 
> Asudem, tra sentirsi bipolare ed esserlo c'è una piccola differenza, quasi bestiale
> 
> ...



non so se lo sono o mi ci sento solo-.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

ti assicuro che quando lo capisci (anni ed anni, tra vari dott e non) è già un passo avanti

è un disastro, però pian piano si cerca ordine e qualcosa esce cmq 




aspetta aspetta, cmq potrei restare per render la vita un inferno a quest bacchettoni .... 

l'idea è allettante 

magari mi fermo un pò per combatter l'incursore fascista


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

sarò onesta senza voler essere acida (giuro), non mi dispiace particolarmente, perché ti conosco poco o nulla, abbiamo avuto pochi scambi di opinioni, trovandoci a volte d'accordo e a volte no.

di fatto permettimi di dire una cosa: al di là del fatto che vale il solito discorso che mi pare sia sempre stato fatto per tutti, ossia che una dipartita silenziosa vale molto di più, specie se nel salutare non ci sono motivi reali ma solo rabbia che per una qualche ragione viene sputata su forum e forumisti. La mia impressione, che sia poi sbagliata o meno non mi è dato saperlo, è che il tuo intento sia tuttaltro che pacifico. non credo che ci sia bisogno che qualcuno venga messo in guardia, che ci si preoccupi così tanto che gli altri sappiano e non sappiano, e soprattutto trovo scorretto il tuo consiglio velato (?) di allontanarsi tutti dal forum. non è che anche tu credi di professare la verità? non ti fai anche tu i fatti altrui criticando il modo di vivere il forum di tanti? io non capisco, veramente, e trovo ridicolo questo comportamento. fino a che uno ha voglia di scrivere, scrive. quando si rompe i coglioni si sente in diritto di fare questi annunci plateali, criticando comportamenti che magari ha tenuto per primo o, cosa ancora più buffa, che tiene nel momento stesso in cui saluta. 
so di aver già fatto questa osservazione, che mi sto ripetendo e che sono noiosa, ma tant'è.
infine, quando una persona scrive su un forum, specie un forum come questo, è perché probabilmente ha voglia di sfogarsi circa i fatti propri, DI CONSEGUENZA li mette in piazza, spontaneamente. ciò che VERAMENTE non si vuole far sapere, sono sicura che non si venga a sapere in nessuna maniera. 
personalmente io non ho nulla da nascondere, posso dirti che per quanto anche io in un momento in cui ne ho sentito la necessità, abbia parlato dei fatti miei qua, di base non lo faccio perché sono piuttosto riservata, e le cose che DAVVERO non voglio si sappiano, non c'è modo che vengano svelate, perché a nessuno le ho mai rivelate. confidenze ne ho fatte, a ben poche persone e che ritengo assolutamente fidate, ma comunque nessun segreto di stato, niente che mi manderebbe in galera o niente di cui dovermi vergognare. quindi non capisco davvero da cosa dovrei stare in guardia. e di certo non sono la sola, ma anzi credo di far parte della maggioranza degli utenti, da questo punto di vista.

p.s. se ti colleghi stasera chiedo a un moderatore di passarti il mio ip. vorrei che qualcuno mi dicesse qualcosa di me.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

purtroppo conosco benissimo l'argomento-


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> eh eh eh ragazzi vi saluto anche io, decisione presa da molto tempo come qualcuno saprà, non mancherò a molte persone perchè non ho conosciuto tutti.
> 
> vi lascio perchè ho notato che il mio interesse per i cavoli altrui stava aumentando, ed a me tendenzialmente della vita altrui, frega poco e molto meno; questo tarlo ormai ha navigato a lungo ed è ora di ucciderlo, perchè ho altro da fare, una vita fatta di mille cose che non ascoltare le varie vite di persone che probabilmente mai conoscerò; quindi tra psicotici cronici paranoici improvvisati, direi che la mia è necessità.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Questo Ip misterioso


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

lol  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq c'è chi controlla chi, chi sa e chi manovra, attenzione perchè non si passa con il rosso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Questo Ip misterioso


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Questo Ip misterioso



Puoi trovare in edicola "Ip:questo sconosciuto" 0.99 Euro la prima uscita.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

una volta usavano il bastone e non la spugna, rimpiango i tempi andati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi trovare in edicola "Ip:questo sconosciuto" 0.99 Euro la prima uscita.


se permetti costa 0.99.900.000


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Comunque mettetevi in testa una cosa, che *l'unico* che può avere *dati certi *(dati personali) su un determinato Ip, avendo data e ora di connessione è l'operatore....chiaramente con richiesta da parte di un giudice.

E qui chiudo ancora una volta con la storia degli Ip e il terrorismo psicologico.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Comunque mettetevi in testa una cosa, che *l'unico* che può avere *dati certi *(dati personali) su un determinato Ip, avendo data e ora di connessione è l'operatore....chiaramente con richiesta da parte di un giudice.
> 
> E qui chiudo ancora una volta con la storia degli Ip e il terrorismo psicologico.


 
ma non dire puttanate (scusa il termine ma volevo puntualizzare)

sono e son stato moderatore in almeno 5 forum, ed in quei 5 forum avevo a disposizione tutti gli ip degli utenti, quindi ricerchina veloce tramite xxxxx.com ed ho tutto ciò che serve per sapere chi dove come e quando ?

adesso serve il giudice per vedere un dato che è ripetutto ad ogni risposta utente (certo solo gli admin possono vederlo) 

no ? correggi pure se sbaglio


a me del terrosismo psicologico frega nulla e nemmeno lo faccio 

tu tranquillizzi fornendo dati sbagliati


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma non dire puttanate (scusa il termine ma volevo puntualizzare)
> 
> sono e son stato moderatore in almeno 5 forum, ed in quei 5 forum *avevo a disposizione tutti gli ip degli utenti, quindi ricerchina veloce tramite xxxxx.com ed ho tutto ciò che serve per sapere chi dove come e quando* ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

il problema non è dell ip ma del controllo che ne consegue, io tramite i vari movimenti delle persone tramite la lista utenti collegati posso capire centinaia di cose e pian piano agire di conseguenza.

a me questo frega un cazzo sai ?

a me frega solo una cosa, che ci siano 4 rincoglioniti che giudicano e sentenziano, questo è il verò problema


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma non dire puttanate (scusa il termine ma volevo puntualizzare)
> 
> sono e son stato moderatore in almeno 5 forum, ed in quei 5 forum avevo a disposizione tutti gli ip degli utenti, quindi ricerchina veloce tramite xxxxx.com ed ho tutto ciò che serve per sapere chi dove come e quando ?
> 
> ...


Cioè tu vorresti dirmi che trovi nome e cognome? io ho fatto il moderatore in altri circuiti non forum, con ben altri mezzi e più sofisticati e posso garantirti che proprio nome cognome e indirizzo non esce.....se fai un controllo del mio Ip scoprirai che digito da Torino ma se ti dico dove abito vedrai che sono ben lontano da Torino quindi evitiamo falsi allarmismi.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> il problema non è dell ip ma del controllo che ne consegue, *io tramite i vari movimenti delle persone tramite la lista utenti collegati posso capire centinaia di cose e pian piano agire di conseguenza.*
> 
> a me questo frega un cazzo sai ?
> 
> a me frega solo una cosa, che ci siano 4 rincoglioniti che *giudicano e sentenziano*, questo è il verò problema


Eh già. Io sarò paranoica e psicopatica ma comincio a capire un po' di cose...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Cioè tu vorresti dirmi che trovi nome e cognome? io ho fatto il moderatore in altri circuiti non forum, con ben altri mezzi e più sofisticati e posso garantirti che proprio nome cognome e indirizzo non esce.....se fai un controllo del mio Ip scoprirai che digito da Torino ma se ti dico dove abito vedrai che sono ben lontano da Torino quindi evitiamo falsi allarmismi.



Infatti.

Al massimo viene fuori il nome di una compagnia, ma mai e poi mai nome e indirizzo di un privato


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


cavolo ti meravigli a fare, mk?
in dol successe un macello per colpa degli ip, non ricordi?
tanto che chi lavorava in enti, banche o grosse aziende abbandonò subito il forum.
si può sapere tutto di non dico tutti ma tanti, altrochè.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Madonna che du cojoni.
Il discorso degli ip e della moderazione qui dentro è come le mestruazioni.
Mensile , doloroso e rompe i coglioni


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Se fosse possibile trovare i dati personali gli utenti di questo forum sarebbero decimati da tempo perchè le risse sarebbero tutte su strada


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Al massimo viene fuori il nome di una compagnia, ma mai e poi mai nome e indirizzo di un privato


e ti pare poco veder pubblicato il nome della tua azienda che gioco forza finirà nei motori di ricerca quando hai parlato della tua vita privata nel forum?
al di là di tutto... è una traccia che resta e non si sa mai da chi potrebbe venire usata.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cavolo ti meravigli a fare, mk?
> in dol successe un macello per colpa degli ip, non ricordi?
> tanto che chi lavorava in enti, banche o grosse aziende abbandonò subito il forum.
> si può sapere tutto di non dico tutti ma tanti, altrochè.


Ah sì la sapevo questa storia, ma io non c'ero ancora, o forse c'ero ma ero troppo impegnata a litigare in FIGLI... 

ps Anna non mi meraviglio, anzi.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

si ma dai o parliamo seriemente tra adulti o lasciamo stare !

chi ha detto cosa ? "chi dove come quando" secondo te è dire nome e cognome degli utenti ? 



> Al massimo viene fuori il nome di una compagnia, ma mai e poi mai nome e indirizzo di un privato


e per te non è più importante tenersi un lavoro che non far capire chi si è veramente ? 

e poi letttrice non sono tutti così accorti ..... anche per me trovi una compagnia, se mi collego da casa certo non trovi nemmeno qla compagnia ...... ti farei rigirare per tanti di quei server


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti pare poco veder pubblicato il nome della tua azienda che gioco forza finirà nei motori di ricerca quando hai parlato della tua vita privata nel forum?
> al di là di tutto... è una traccia che resta e non si sa mai da chi potrebbe voler essere usata.


Azienda è quella che gestisce i Nodi...non quella in cui lavori


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Madonna che du cojoni.
> Il discorso degli ip e della moderazione qui dentro è come le mestruazioni.
> Mensile , doloroso e rompe i coglioni


Asudem, con tutto il cuore ..... o contribuisci alla discussione o ti levi dalla palline ?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> Asudem, con tutto il cuore ..... o contribuisci alla discussione o ti levi dalla palline ?


ma pensa, non avevo capito che eri tu che decidevi.
perchè tu stai contribuendo a fare cosa? spiega un po'


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Mi son data due schiaffoni forti in pieno viso, ma non hanno funzionato.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti pare poco veder pubblicato il nome della tua azienda che gioco forza finirà nei motori di ricerca quando hai parlato della tua vita privata nel forum?
> al di là di tutto... è una traccia che resta e non si sa mai da chi potrebbe venire usata.


 
vabè qui è fantascenza ....

il problema non è questo, è che quando si muovono certe macchine poi magari si fa un pentolone pieno di ogni ingrediente non necessario

in un paese come l'italia c'è bisogno di un giudice ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




fatemi il piacere basta esser nel posto giusto


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti pare poco veder pubblicato il nome della tua azienda che gioco forza finirà nei motori di ricerca quando hai parlato della tua vita privata nel forum?
> al di là di tutto... è una traccia che resta e non si sa mai da chi potrebbe voler essere usata.


Anna cosa vuoi che ti dica? Il mio Ip e' uno dei pochissimi individuabili... personalmente ho poco da temere... certo non voglio che venga reso pubblico, ma se anche 5 o 6 utenti sanno dove lavoro non mi fa tanta differenza...


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa, non avevo capito che eri tu che decidevi.
> perchè tu stai contribuendo a fare cosa? spiega un po'


spiegazioni sugli ip, ecmq spiegazioni ai miei interventi 

non contribuisco ?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi son data due schiaffoni forti in pieno viso, ma non hanno funzionato.


Offrimi un caffe' italinao... ti prego... ne ho realmente bisogno


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anna cosa vuoi che ti dica? Il mio Ip e' uno dei pochissimi individuabili... personalmente ho poco da temere... certo non voglio che venga reso pubblico, ma se anche 5 o 6 utenti sanno dove lavoro non mi fa tanta differenza...


 
a me si !

non ho nulla da nascondere se non la mia identità ! ti pare poco ?


----------



## tatitati (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> eh eh eh ragazzi vi saluto anche io, decisione presa da molto tempo come qualcuno saprà, non mancherò a molte persone perchè non ho conosciuto tutti.
> 
> vi lascio perchè ho notato che il mio interesse per i cavoli altrui stava aumentando, ed a me tendenzialmente della vita altrui, frega poco e molto meno; questo tarlo ormai ha navigato a lungo ed è ora di ucciderlo, perchè ho altro da fare, una vita fatta di mille cose che non ascoltare le varie vite di persone che probabilmente mai conoscerò; quindi tra psicotici cronici paranoici improvvisati, direi che la mia è necessità.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Azienda è quella che gestisce i Nodi...non quella in cui lavori


no, sai?
ricordo benissimo il caso di una ragazza che lavorava in una banca.
venne fuori il nome della banca e perfino la filiale in cui lavorava.
unica donna fra tot uomini. secondo te se un collega faceva uno più uno non risaliva a lei?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> a me si !
> 
> non ho nulla da nascondere se non la mia identità ! ti pare poco ?


e nei 5 forum dove moderi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cosa fai allora?
Che provvedimenti prendi?


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> vabè qui è fantascenza ....
> 
> il problema non è questo, è che quando si muovono certe macchine poi magari si fa un pentolone pieno di ogni ingrediente non necessario
> 
> ...


Guarda che i dati personali sono conservati dagli operatori ed è un reato gravissimo curiosarci dentro...a tal punto che la pula aveva chiesto che fossero loro a controllare lo scambio file.......gli operatori si sono rifiutati, perchè sanno benissimo in cosa possono andare incontro.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Azienda è quella che gestisce i Nodi...non quella in cui lavori


Veramente col mio vien fuori l'azienda per cui lavoro.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> a me si !
> 
> non ho nulla da nascondere se non la mia identità ! ti pare poco ?


Bhe' allora non dovresti frequentare nessun forum.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> vabè qui è fantascenza ....
> 
> il problema non è questo, è che quando si muovono certe macchine poi magari si fa un pentolone pieno di ogni ingrediente non necessario
> 
> ...


ah non so... io ti parlo di quello che è successo credo 3 anni fa in un forum che frequentavo insieme ad altri che scrivono qui.
ti posso assicurare che in pochissimo tempo si seppe tutto di tutti. non ho avuto un miraggio e so quello che dico.
ovviamente tutto questo avvenne perché furono resi pubblici gli ip degli utenti senza nemmeno avvisare.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, sai?
> ricordo benissimo il caso di una ragazza che lavorava in una banca.
> venne fuori il nome della banca e perfino la filiale in cui lavorava.
> unica donna fra tot uomini. secondo te se un collega faceva uno più uno non risaliva a lei?



Mi spiace ma proprio non ci credo...anche perchè programmi per tracciare ip e cavolate varie li ho usati e so benissimo i dati che escono...e sulla cosa ho discusso intere notti con veri hacker, ho bannato pedofili schifosi che se mai avessi potuto risalire al loro indirizzo sarei andato a tagliargli i cojoni.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente col mio vien fuori l'azienda per cui lavoro.


 
lascialo stare crede alle favole .... se non esce il nodo ed esce la ditta c'è un perchè, ma ve lo dirà lui che sa


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> lascialo stare crede alle favole .... se non esce il nodo ed esce la ditta c'è un perchè, ma ve lo dirà lui che sa


No, Angel e' molto competente e sempre garbato.

Saro' felice di leggere la sua risposta se me ne vorra' dare una


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' allora non dovresti frequentare nessun forum.


 
diciamo che mi piace farmi i cazzi miei, se poi qualche paranoico di merda vuole gestire i fatti propri vendicandosi, l'ip per lui è una possibilità

non parlo di nulla  in particolare, se non uno sputtanamento, e data l'acidità di tante persone qui sopra non mi sconvolgerei affatto vedessi interventi più sostanziosi


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente col mio vien fuori l'azienda per cui lavoro.


probabilmente perchè hanno un sito online....e li i dati sono registrati e liberi per tutti...come aveva già precisato l'admin


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, Angel e' molto competente e sempre garbato.
> 
> Saro' felice di leggere la sua risposta se me ne vorra' dare una


 
crede alle favole non è dare del coglione, solo tralasciare particolari, e certo l'ha capito pure lui senza spiegazioni


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> diciamo che mi piace farmi i cazzi miei, *se poi qualche paranoico di merda vuole gestire i fatti propri vendicandosi, l'ip per lui è una possibilità*
> 
> non parlo di nulla in particolare, se non uno sputtanamento, e data l'acidità di tante persone qui sopra non mi sconvolgerei affatto vedessi interventi più sostanziosi


beh in effetti...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> probabilmente perchè hanno un sito online....e li i dati sono registrati e liberi per tutti...come aveva già precisato l'admin



Grazie, giuro che non avevo letto la precisazione dell'Admin... comunque e' vero infatti c'e' il sito on line.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Sapete come escono i dati fuori?  semplice, un pò come in questo forum....che sembra un condominio tutti si conoscono si incontrano e si telefonano..e alla fine.........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> il problema non è dell ip ma del controllo che ne consegue, io tramite i vari movimenti delle persone tramite la lista utenti collegati posso capire centinaia di cose e pian piano agire di conseguenza.
> 
> a me questo frega un cazzo sai ?
> 
> a me frega solo una cosa, che ci siano 4 rincoglioniti che giudicano e sentenziano, questo è il verò problema


ripeto, stasera ti colleghi? chiedo e autorizzo personalmente un moderato a darti il mio ip e tu mi dici tutto, compresa la misura del mio reggiseno


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

vabè dai Angel, io parlo per me, e per quanto mi riguarda parlo soltanto di me

dei cavoli altrui si interessano solo persone frustrate ed insoddisfatte

qui si impara e si capisce qualcosa dal tradimento, e questo dovrebbe rimanere la sola ed unica cosa importante


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> vabè dai Angel, io parlo per me, e per quanto mi riguarda parlo soltanto di me
> 
> *dei cavoli altrui si interessano solo persone frustrate ed insoddisfatte*
> 
> *qui si impara e si capisce qualcosa dal tradimento, e questo dovrebbe rimanere la sola ed unica cosa importante*


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Sapete come escono i dati fuori? semplice, un pò come in questo forum....che sembra un condominio tutti si conoscono si incontrano e si telefonano..e alla fine.........


ma mi prendi per scema o cosa?
io sono assolutamente convinta di quello che dico.
pensa che in dol , quando apparvero gli ip di tutti, in meno di tre minuti già si conosceva il posto di lavoro di uno che si clonava spesso. lavorava e credo lavori ancora in provincia, cioè provincia ente- di una città siciliana.
tanto per dirti che non racconto balle.


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Offrimi un caffe' italinao... ti prego... ne ho realmente bisogno


Ok... però ti avverto... io l'ho appena preso e ho vomitato.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ripeto, stasera ti colleghi? chiedo e autorizzo personalmente un moderato a darti il mio ip e tu mi dici tutto, compresa la misura del mio reggiseno


tu parli senza aver letto bene, rileggi e capirai 

del reggiseno frega poco se non è almeno una 3-4


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mi prendi per scema o cosa?
> io sono assolutamente convinta di quello che dico.
> pensa che in dol , quando apparvero gli ip di tutti, in meno di tre minuti già si conosceva il posto di lavoro di uno che si clonava spesso. lavorava e credo lavori ancora in provincia, cioè provincia ente- di una città siciliana.
> tanto per dirti che non racconto balle.


Vero, ricordo benissimo.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ripeto, stasera ti colleghi? chiedo e autorizzo personalmente un moderato a darti il mio ip e tu mi dici tutto, compresa la misura del mio reggiseno


se ti colleghi da casa o se il tuo ip non è stato acquistato come diritto da un ente o una azienda, puoi dormire sonni tranquilli.
al massimo, se è fisso, stai attenta a non clonarti. tutto qua.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> tu parli senza aver letto bene, rileggi e capirai
> 
> *del reggiseno frega poco se non è almeno una 3-4*


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero, ricordo benissimo.


e no, è che qui ci prendono anche per visionari...
mentre sia io che te siamo state testimoni che tutto questo è realmente accaduto.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e no, è che qui ci prendono anche per visionari...
> mentre sia io che te siamo state testimoni che tutto questo è realmente accaduto.


Confermo pure io. Non c'ero ma me ne hanno parlato. Persone in carne e ossa, non voci (che magari si pensa che stanno solo nella mia mente malata...).


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e no, è che qui ci prendono anche per visionari...
> mentre sia io che te siamo state testimoni che tutto questo è realmente accaduto.


ricordo i loro nomi/nick Paola e Dolmer.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mi prendi per scema o cosa?
> io sono assolutamente convinta di quello che dico.
> pensa che in dol , quando apparvero gli ip di tutti, in meno di tre minuti già si conosceva il posto di lavoro di uno che si clonava spesso. lavorava e credo lavori ancora in provincia, cioè provincia ente- di una città siciliana.
> tanto per dirti che non racconto balle.


 
ti credo perchè a me (ed amici) hanno chiuso un forum per problemi legali di un utente che spacciava puttanate tramite il mio cazzo di forum !!!!!! porco il mondo che nervoso che ho ancora !

e non sto parlando di forum quali marjuana o sfondati il testone.it

si parlava di botanica ed altro .... tutti identificati 

finita li però tutti identificati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


tu muta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se ti colleghi da casa o se il tuo ip non è stato acquistato come diritto da un ente o una azienda, puoi dormire sonni tranquilli.
> al massimo, se è fisso, stai attenta a non clonarti. tutto qua.


 
anna io lo so benissimo. ma lui professa altre verità. sono pronta a fare dietrofront, se mi dimosta che sbaglio.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu muta


Col cazzo che qualcuno/a riesce a farmi stare zitta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps mi dovevo censurare?


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> Lettrice tu non sai nemmeno cosa sia una *scam ! *
> 
> Asudem, tra sentirsi bipolare ed esserlo c'è una piccola differenza, quasi bestiale
> 
> ...


ecco qui

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scam


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ecco qui
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scam


 
o mia bella consiglio questa lettura http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingegneria_sociale


Nel campo della sicurezza delle informazioni per *ingegneria sociale* (dall'inglese _social engineering_) si intende lo studio del comportamento individuale di una persona al fine di carpire informazioni.
Questa tecnica è anche un metodo (improprio) di crittanalisi quando è usata su una persona che conosce la chiave crittografica di un sistema. Similmente al metodo del tubo di gomma può essere un modo sorprendentemente efficiente per ottenere la chiave, soprattutto se comparato ad altri metodi crittanalitici.
Con l'evoluzione del software, l'uomo ha migliorato i programmi a tal punto che essi presentano pochi bug (errori che i programmatori generalmente commettono quando creano un software). Per un cracker sarebbe impossibile attaccare un sistema informatico in cui non riesce a trovare bug. Quando ciò accade l'unico modo che il cracker ha per procurarsi le informazioni di cui necessita è quello di attuare un attacco di ingegneria sociale.
Un _ingegnere sociale_ (_social engineer_) per definirsi tale deve saper fingere, sapere ingannare gli altri, in una parola saper _mentire_.
Un social engineer è molto bravo a nascondere la propria identità, fingendosi un'altra persona: in tal modo egli riesce a ricavare informazioni che non potrebbe mai ottenere con la sua identità reale. Nel caso sia un cracker, può ricavare informazioni attinenti ad un sistema informatico. Il social engineering è quindi una tecnica per ricavare informazioni molto usata dagli hacker esperti e dalle spie, e dato che comporta (nell'ultima fase dell'attacco) il rapporto più diretto con la vittima, questa tecnica è una delle più importanti per carpire informazioni. In molti casi il cosiddetto ingegnere potrà riuscire a ricavare tutto ciò che gli serve dalla vittima ignara.
*Indice*

[nascondi]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Le fasi dell'attacco 
1.1 Tecniche alternative
<LI class=toclevel-1>2 Voci correlate <LI class=toclevel-1>3 Collegamenti esterni <LI class=toclevel-1>4 Bibliografia 
5 Pubblicazioni

*Le fasi dell'attacco [modifica]*

Il _social engineer_ comincia con il raccogliere informazioni sulla vittima per poi arrivare all'attacco vero e proprio. Durante la prima fase (che può richiedere anche alcune settimane di analisi), l'ingegnere cercherà di ricavare tutte le informazioni di cui necessita sul suo bersaglio: e-mail, recapiti telefonici, ecc. Superata questa fase, detta _footprinting_, l'ingegnere passerà alla fase successiva, cioè quella che gli permetterà di verificare se le informazioni che ha ricavato sono più o meno attendibili, anche telefonando all'azienda del bersaglio e chiedendo cortesemente di parlare con la vittima. La fase più importante, quella che determinerà il successo dell'attacco, è lo studio dello _stile vocale_ della persona per la quale vuole spacciarsi (ad esempio cercando di evitare in tutti i modi l'utilizzo di espressioni dialettali e cercando di essere quanto più naturale possibile, sempre utilizzando un tono neutro e cortese). In questa fase l'attaccante avrà sempre vicino a sé i propri appunti con tutte le informazioni raccolte nella fase di _footprinting_, dimostrandosi pertanto sicuro nel caso gli venisse posta qualche domanda.
Molto spesso il _social engineering_ viene utilizzato per ricavare informazioni su privati (_phishing_). Un esempio di azione di questo genere può essere una falsa _e-mail_, mandata da un aspirante ingegnere sociale fingendosi magari un amministratore di sistema, o un membro di qualche grosso ente. Vengono richiesti al malcapitato di turno nome utente e password di un suo _account_, ad esempio quello di posta elettronica, con la scusa di fare dei controlli sul database dell'azienda. Se la vittima cade nel tranello, il _social engineer_ avrà ottenuto il suo obiettivo, ossia una breccia nel sistema della vittima, da cui potrà iniziare una fase di sperimentazione allo scopo di violare il sistema stesso.

*Tecniche alternative [modifica]*

Della tecnica appena descritta è stato un grosso esponente Kevin Mitnick durante le sue scorrerie informatiche. Su questo tema Mitnick ha scritto un libro, _L'arte dell'inganno_. Altre tecniche descritte in questo libro sono:

rovistare nella spazzatura in cerca di foglietti con appuntate delle password, o comunque in cerca di recapiti telefonici indirizzi, ecc.
fare conoscenza con la vittima, fingendo di essere un incompetente informatico e chiedendo lumi all'_esperto_;
spacciarsi per un addetto della compagnia che vende i programmi utilizzati, dicendo che è necessario installare una _patch_ al sistema.
In alcuni dei casi descritti, Mitnick afferma di aver avuto accesso diretto alle macchine tramite l'amministratore, utilizzando una connessione ritenuta normalmente _sicura_ come quella SSH (Secure Shell).


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ripeto, stasera ti colleghi? chiedo e autorizzo personalmente un moderato a darti il mio ip e tu mi dici tutto, compresa la misura del mio reggiseno


 no scusa, fammi capire....le mutande non le porti e il reggiseno, sì?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ok... però ti avverto... *io l'ho appena preso e ho vomitato*.


 
sei in attesa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no scusa, fammi capire....le mutande non le porti e il reggiseno, sì?


la misura ce l'ho anche se non lo porto, no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Col cazzo che qualcuno/a riesce a farmi stare zitta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se ti imbavaglio?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la misura ce l'ho anche se non lo porto, no?


 ma se nn lo porti come fai a sapere che misura hai?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ricordo i loro nomi/nick Paola e Dolmer.


ma che memoria hai?
è vero... dolmer...


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anna io lo so benissimo. ma lui professa altre verità. sono pronta a fare dietrofront, se mi dimosta che sbaglio.


spoofing dice nulla ? certo che non ti trovo


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se ti imbavaglio?


Non mi proporre giochini strani che sono una ragazza seria


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi proporre giochini strani che sono una ragazza seria


 
 vieni da me che ti modifico l'ip


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> vieni da me che ti modifico l'ip
















   Guarda tanto di me qui dentro si sa tutto.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

e come cazz è che io non so nulla ? pm pm pm !


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> e come cazz è che io non so nulla ? pm pm pm !
















   chiedi in giro che qualche anima pia la trovi sempre...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> spoofing dice nulla ? certo che non ti trovo


 
usi il mio ip per fare spoofing? non mi dire



prima comunque non  hai parlato di spoofing, giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> usi il mio ip per fare spoofing? non mi dire
> 
> 
> 
> prima comunque non hai parlato di spoofing, giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i.


certo come non ho parlato di nome e cognome


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma non dire puttanate (scusa il termine ma volevo puntualizzare)
> 
> sono e son stato moderatore in almeno 5 forum, ed in quei 5 forum avevo a disposizione tutti gli ip degli utenti, quindi ricerchina veloce tramite xxxxx.com ed ho tutto ciò che serve per sapere chi dove come e quando ?
> 
> ...





Zyp ha detto:


> il problema non è dell ip ma del controllo che ne consegue, io tramite i vari movimenti delle persone tramite la lista utenti collegati posso capire centinaia di cose e pian piano agire di conseguenza.
> 
> a me questo frega un cazzo sai ?
> 
> a me frega solo una cosa, che ci siano 4 rincoglioniti che giudicano e sentenziano, questo è il verò problema





Zyp ha detto:


> si ma dai o parliamo seriemente tra adulti o lasciamo stare !
> 
> chi ha detto cosa ? "chi dove come quando" secondo te è dire nome e cognome degli utenti ?
> 
> ...





Zyp ha detto:


> tu parli senza aver letto bene, rileggi e capirai
> 
> del reggiseno frega poco se non è almeno una 3-4





Zyp ha detto:


> certo come non ho parlato di nome e cognome


 
senti zyp, seriamente, non cercare di prendere per il culo. tu non hai detto nome e cognome, è vero, ma se per questo tu INIZIALMENTE non hai detto proprio NIENTE. Hai solo fatto intendere. E l'hai fatto intendere con questa frase precisa 

*dimenticavo dall'ip si sa tutto quindi fatevi i vostri conti, avete qualcosa da perdere ? se la risposta è si, allora magari è il caso di lasciare tutto e volar altrove*

(Dimmi, dovrei volare altrove per difendermi da uno spoofer con le caccole agli occhi?)

Tutto, vuol dire tutto in casa mia. Tanto più che sapevi benissimo quali sono i timori di molti utenti, perché l'argomento è stata trito e ritrito, quindi sapevi benissimo che stavi andando a scoperchiare una pentola d'elefantesse. Hai continuato a cercare di incutere timore, poi piano piano hai cominciato a fare uno, due, poi sempre più passettini indietro quando ti sei reso conto che stavi facendo una figura di merda. Non con tutti puoi fare il saccente. Uno che comincia dicendo che dall'ip si può sapere tutto, e in conclusione dice che stava parlando di spoofing, riconosci che fa una figura alquanto da pirla, vero? Dal tutto allo spoofing, mi viene da ridere. Ora ci manca solo che butti lì altri due termini paurosi, tipo nuke, flood, o altre minchiate del genere, e hai fatto la figura del perfetto lamer.
Ma fai il serio avanti.


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *dimenticavo dall'ip si sa tutto quindi fatevi i vostri conti, avete qualcosa da perdere ? se la risposta è si, allora magari è il caso di lasciare tutto e volar altrove*
> 
> .


senza contare che alla domanda lecita di asu, come ti regoli nei forum dove moderi non ha risposto niente , tranne dire che lui sa tutto.
non il nome e cognome ma società....insomma...tutto un pò alla carlona.
poi considerando  qui dentro il controllo esagerato del tutto della vita di tutti, io sarei già scappata a gambe levate.
ma si vede che c'è un pò di esibizionismo in tutti noi (e parlo della visibilità dell'ip..)


----------



## Old Chicchi (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che memoria hai?
> è vero... dolmer...


Ovviamente confermo quanto era successo all'epoca. Un macello. Ah, e si chiamava Dolmen, tanto per fare la puntigliosa. 
Tra l'altro, non so se vi ricordate, ma una tipa era stata licenziata, perché avevano rintracciato i suoi interventi. 
Bon, ora mi scollego.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

puntualizzo Angelo

nei forum dove moderavo .... era tutto molto semplice, legale ok fai ciò che vuoi, sfori nell'illegale ? allora esci dal forum.... per il linguaggio non intervenivo, se qualcuno rompeva le scatole lo bannavo per 5 giorni fine.

Angelodelmale, non prendo per il culo nessuno e leggi bene, io di figure di merda ne ho fatte e non mi nascondo dietro a nulla, e non sai quante ne farò ancora, quindi nulla di nuovo al fronte, si impara.

tu hai solo scoperto una cosa che io non sono dell'helpdesk, e fin qui va tutto bene.

ho avvertito e creato terrore come dici tu perchè non si scherza con il posto di lavoro, o almeno io non ci giocherei troppo.

e ti spiego il perchè

qui da me un o importunava una cara signorina in un altro posto di lavoro, non della stessa società, cmq non lontano; questo importunando tale signorina 
si è visto arrivare alle spalle la sicurezza seguita dai carabinieri, questi hanno prelevato il pc staccandolo dalla rete e portando via tutto.

e per tutto intendo tutto ciò che uno bene o male si salva su un pc, e i chiarimenti sul contenuto del pc erano da spiegare a chi di dovere.

licenziamento di due persone, una per ovvi motivi, l'altra perchè è stata messa in mezzo.

e visto che qui si parlava di querele e simili io ho alzato la tensione proprio perchè potrebbe succedere d'esser presi in mezzo, non avendo poi fatto chissà quale casino.

finita li, se vuoi rispondere son qui 

.a me oggi come oggi interessa il mio posto di lavoro, non ho regole non ho orari basta che gli porto i risultati quando necessari, ho grande libertà di entrare uscire, rarità di questi anni.

per questo ho messo in guardia tutti, e ringrazio chi ha messo in guardia me avvertendomi del clima poco chiaro in cui versava il forum


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2008)

dimenticavo che allo scadere delle 18.00 potete cancellare il mio account

anche in un altro forum son andato via con tristezza, prima di andarmene gli avevo offerto un opportunità che è stata immancabilm ente fraintesa ... cazzo qui è successo un altra vola

vabè buona vita a tutti, non ci siamo fatti così tanto male da non augurarvi una bella vita

ciao


----------



## Old latriglia (16 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti pare poco veder pubblicato il nome della tua azienda che gioco forza finirà nei motori di ricerca quando hai parlato della tua vita privata nel forum?
> al di là di tutto... è una traccia che resta e non si sa mai da chi potrebbe venire usata.


facciamo a capirci, se uno sfrutta la connessione aziendale e non si para il culo quel tanto che basta per sapere cosa rischia, non andiamo a rompere agli altri con sta storia ....... il mio ip non so dove porti se letto, ma non oltre al nodo di connessione a cui si collega il mio modem


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> dimenticavo che allo scadere delle 18.00 potete cancellare il mio account
> 
> anche in un altro forum son andato via con tristezza, prima di andarmene gli avevo offerto un opportunità che è stata immancabilm ente fraintesa ... cazzo qui è successo un altra vola
> 
> ...


Buona vita Zyp... Io resterei, però rispetto.


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Buona vita Zyp... Io resterei, però rispetto.



no no, resta resta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> dimenticavo che allo scadere delle 18.00 potete cancellare il mio account
> 
> anche in un altro forum son andato via con tristezza, prima di andarmene gli avevo offerto un opportunità che è stata immancabilm ente fraintesa ... cazzo qui è successo un altra vola
> 
> ...


Ti dirò che secondo me non ci siamo fatti male per niente. Bastasse così poco per farsi del male...

buona a vita a te


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Settembre 2008)

perché nn usare tor? http://www.torproject.org/

consiglio firefox con l'estensione tor button: 
https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/2275

in ogni caso l'argomento ip/datipersonali/ecc. è piuttosto spinoso, nn solo a livello informatico, ma soprattutto a livello legale, io abbasserei i toni e valuterei il fatto che l'*anonimato su internet NON ESISTE*, indipendentemente da questo forum... poi magari saltano fuori delle denuncie, posti di lavoro persi, problemi enormi che con meno infantilismo potevano essere evitati... della serie 'chi di ip ferisce, di ip perisce'.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





raga, io è poco che son qui, però mi sembra che ci sia tanta acidità di stomaco e nn ne capisco il motivo, quando mi ci sn affacciato è perché avevo bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno per capire meglio i 'miei problemi', poi col tempo tutto sta degenerando in stupide e sterili discussioni e mi pare che effettivamente tutto si stia sporcando... mi disp, perché nn provare tutti ad abbassare i toni...? la vita è già difficile di suo, perché complicarsela anche qui su uno 'stupido' forum...?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> perché nn usare tor? http://www.torproject.org/
> 
> consiglio firefox con l'estensione tor button:
> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/2275
> ...


vabbè ma non si fa così. togli i morti da sottoterra? che il cartellino sia con te


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> perché nn usare tor? http://www.torproject.org/
> 
> consiglio firefox con l'estensione tor button:
> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/2275
> ...


 Hai trovato conforto e accoglienza?
Hai trovato un ambiente in cui poter leggere e intervenire su altre vicende per comprendere meglio gli altri e te stesso?
Sei stato invitato a non offendere o provocare altri utenti? Questo ti ha fatto sentire imbavagliato?


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

scusate ma non ho letto tutto e mi sono bastate 2 pagine e il mio commento è:

MA CHI CAZZO SE NE FOTTE SE LETTRICE SI CHIAMA DANILA PORCU E DIGITA DA AMSTERDAM SPUITSTRAAT N° 12?

Scusa lettrice se ho preso te come esempio...
ma che paranoici ci sono in giro?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusate ma non ho letto tutto e mi sono bastate 2 pagine e il mio commento è:
> 
> MA CHI CAZZO SE NE FOTTE SE LETTRICE SI CHIAMA DANILA PORCU E DIGITA DA AMSTERDAM SPUITSTRAAT N° 12?
> 
> ...



Vabe' che cazzo qualche ammiratore ce l'ho pure io


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

PS: saluti e baci...
Ossequi


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Comunque magari vivessi la 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non mi danno manco il mutuo per un garage la...

Comunque e' Spuistraat... hai messo una T di troppo


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabe' che cazzo qualche ammiratore ce l'ho pure io


avoja


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque magari vivessi la


ho preso il nome dallo stradario ed è vicino al punto in cui è visualizzata la freccia con il nome della cità della città per cui presumo sia il centro...


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque magari vivessi la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè facciamo sput...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusate ma non ho letto tutto e mi sono bastate 2 pagine e il mio commento è:
> 
> MA CHI CAZZO SE NE FOTTE SE LETTRICE SI CHIAMA DANILA PORCU E DIGITA DA AMSTERDAM SPUITSTRAAT N° 12?
> 
> ...


Concordo ...ma che direst di ridurre di qualche punto i caratteri ...mi è preso un colpo...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ho preso il nome dallo stradario ed è vicino al punto in cui è visualizzata la freccia con il nome della cità della città per cui presumo sia il centro...


Si... troppo turistica e incasinata come area... ma ad avercelo un appartamento... roba che lo affitti almeno a 3000 euro


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vabbè facciamo sput...


Facciamo PUT e tagliamo la testa al toro...


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Facciamo PUT e tagliamo la testa al toro...




















'starda...


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo ...ma che direst di ridurre di qualche punto i caratteri ...mi è preso un colpo...


ok ma se mi quoti come faccio a ridurli?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok ma se mi quoti come faccio a ridurli?


 Ehi per chi mi hai presa? Io ho i superpoteri!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Poi riduco anch'io!


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehi per chi mi hai presa? Io ho i superpoteri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e lettrice?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e lettrice?


 Quanto la fai lunga ... ammetti che vuoi giganteggiare e basta


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quanto la fai lunga ... ammetti che vuoi giganteggiare e basta


ho ridotto, ma devo dire che la mia rottura di balle non si nota così bene in questo modo...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e lettrice?


Io terro' i caratteri giganti perche' mi piace fare tendenza


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè ma non si fa così. togli i morti da sottoterra? che il cartellino sia con te


dai, volevo dare un'aria triste a questo topic...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq il cartellino ce l'ho già!


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io terro' i caratteri giganti perche' mi piace fare tendenza


ma non sarà che persa ha uno strano ascendente su di me?


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> dai, volevo dare un'aria triste a questo topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appeso all'alluce?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai trovato conforto e accoglienza?
> Hai trovato un ambiente in cui poter leggere e intervenire su altre vicende per comprendere meglio gli altri e te stesso?


si, mi ci trovo bene anche se spesso ci metto un po' di scazzo ma nn sn molto bravo a livello sentimentale quindi spesso nn commento.


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei stato invitato a non offendere o provocare altri utenti? Questo ti ha fatto sentire imbavagliato?


si, mi sn bccato un cartellino di cui mi sento orgoglioso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cmq nn mi sento di certo imbavagliato x questo, se mi sentissi imbavagliato me ne sarei già andato.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma non sarà che persa ha uno strano ascendente su di me?


Eh si...

No... dire ascendente non mi piace... ma per quanto io sia molto diversa da Persichella trovo che sia uno dei pochi utenti realmente coerenti qua dentro... anche se mi fa girare vorticosamente gli zebedei di quando in quando 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E credo che per te valga lo stesso


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> appeso all'alluce?


no, lo porto orgogliosamente sul petto!


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh si...
> 
> No... dire ascendente non mi piace... ma per quanto io sia molto diversa da Persichella trovo che sia uno dei pochi utenti realmente coerenti qua dentro... anche se mi fa girare vorticosamente gli zebedei di quando in quando
> 
> ...


yup....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> no, lo porto orgogliosamente sul petto!



Almeno e' ben piantato con un coltello?


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> no, lo porto orgogliosamente sul petto!


tipo merce del supermercato...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Almeno e' ben piantato con un coltello?


no, è proprio cucito!


----------

